
Robocall fines rise to $10k per call under newly passed law - prostoalex
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/19/21030114/robocalls-bill-congress-president-trump-sign-law-illegal-fcc-ajit-pai
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21838333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21838333).

------
privateSFacct
Simple - $500 fine payable by your carrier.

They have a right to collect from whomever originated the call AND have the
responsibility to track who originated. If they don't know who originated they
still pay and can't recover the payment.

Interconnection is still guaranteed.

Anyone interconnecting is required to post a $500K bond.

If that bond is exhausted no one is required to interconnect anymore with you,
but can if they want (bearing risk of being unable to recover the fees paid
out from responsibility party).

Call recordings from one party consent states may be used as support for
robocall claims - and your phone may auto record and keep calls for 12 hours
as evidence - to be discarded if not marked as a robocall.

Just an idea

